# What is the best family 2BR Beach TS in the Northeast?



## dwmantz (Aug 25, 2007)

We want to do a Summer week for 2008 on the beach with our family (kids 8, 7, 6) somewhere as close to home as possible - probably the last week of August, or last week of June.

We live in central NYS.  NJ or Long Island are closest.  But we've only seen high quality beach stuff so far in Hilton Head, SC.  There's got to be good stuff closer!

What recommendations do you have?  What are your favorites?

Thanks!!!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am from Massachusetts and have driven to 2 of 3 of the following with kids. We love the beach. NJ is a lot closer than Massachusetts to these areas. We love HHI but here are three other options. 

Note:this does not mean there are 5 star TS's in all areas but these are 5 star beach locations.

Virginia Beach then you can hop to Williamsburg and maybe stop at Busch Gardens/Water World. This was one of the trips we drove to with children. Drove over the Cheasapeake Bay Bridge.

Outer Banks NC very nice and relaxing.

 Myrtle Beach SC, lots to do.

Go here for ideas on what to do :  http://www.sunnydayguide.com


----------



## gretel (Aug 26, 2007)

*Nearby Timeshares*

We have the same dilemma.  My boys are 7 and 9.  

We drove to the Outer Banks once.  The drive in from 95 was forever. My kids didn't love it.  Other than the beach...

My kids love Myrtle Beach.  It's difficult finding a nice timeshare (there are some nasties there) but when you do, it's a lot of fun.  Great beach and a lot of activities for the kids.

Down the Jersey shore, there are several in Brigantine.  We stayed in one that was just ok.  The beach was nice and the boardwalks are nearby (my kids particularly like Seaside Heights and Wildwood, both a half hour drive).  There is also the casinos for adult play.  

We haven't tried Virginia Beach yet.

Ocean City, Maryland also has beach and kid activities.  We didn't love it.  Nice timeshares also hard to come by.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 26, 2007)

Gurneys on Long Island in Montauk, is a great family vacation location, and very convenient for you. Gurneys can be expensive, tho.  


Trades through RCI

http://www.gurneysinn.com/main.htm


----------



## johnmfaeth (Aug 26, 2007)

I think one reason we have so few high quality beach resorts here in the NE is that those who can afford a quality place travel south since WWII or so. Same reason the Poconos and Catskills have nice resorts that were once glorious in the days of Jackie Gleason, but few 5 stars.

Guerney's Inn - Montauk Pt., LI is one holdout with some timeshare units.

Your best bet is probably JetBlue, Spirit, or another deep discounter to Fl. You will even see your feet through the water !


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Marriott Fairway Villas (Absecon NJ) and Marriott OceanWatch (Myrtle Beach)*

We've been to both, with our now 7 year old girl. In fact we just got back from Fairway Villas and despite the rainy weather week, the kids had a lot of fun). Although Fairway Villas is not on the beach, it is within minutes (10-30) from at least three great NJ shore points.

Marriott OceanWatch is just a beautiful, breathtaking resort. We went 18 months or so ago and can't wait to go back with our daughter - preferably during the summer. 

I doubt either of these resorts are easy traders during the summer (platinum) season, but you never know and I'm sure there are rentals available. 

Good Luck with your search!

P.S. We just got confirmed for an August 2008 week at Marriott's Barony Beach Club in Hilton Head so we'll let you know how that one stacks up, in terms of kids activities. It's been our experience that Marriott - with their Maze clubs - all offer plenty for kids of all ages to do, so we're looking forward to visiting another location next summer (we'll be going back to Fairway Villas as well then)!


----------



## ArtsieAng (Aug 26, 2007)

> Davey
> 
> We've been to both, with our now 7 year old girl. In fact we just got back from Fairway Villas and despite the rainy weather week, the kids had a lot of fun). Although Fairway Villas is not on the beach, it is within minutes (10-30) from at least three great NJ shore points.



Marriott Fairway Villas can be gotten at a reasonable price. It's close to Ocean City, which your kids will love. Also, being as you mentioned late August, it can be traded for one of the Marriott Hilton Head resorts, without too much difficulty. I have used MFV to trade into HH, in late August, without a problem.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 26, 2007)

Try Surfside Resort in Falmouth, MA. Their 2 Brs are all with an oceanfront location. They have a terrace which runs across the entire unit so that every room is ocean front. You have use of a private beach or indoor or outdoor pools. Its is in a nice quiet area, but near everything.  
I am staying here this week. It is great location.


----------



## KenK (Aug 26, 2007)

Push for late August.  The ocean water is warmer.

Some have also recommended the timeshare in Avalon....but we have no reviews, and even no idea of sales, or what they are doing.  We have determined they close the place for the winter.  ( Pricing is for one configuration only.  You could call and ask about the others available)

Look here:

http://www.avalon-beachcomber.com/about.html


I agree with everyone here about the Marriott Seaview....but its not ON THE BEACH.  It would have the highest quality things, and Ocean City (NJ) is only a few minutes away, as is Brigantine and AC.  According to the float week you would pick, it CAN BE an excellent trader.

( Not mentioned.....Marriott Gold float periods have been bought by tuggers for as low as $1000.  Usually, resale here for gold week float is $3000+). BUT Plat weeks will cost more, and you will probably get a late Aug week easily.

www.seaviewgolf.com

If you would not mind being in AC one block or so from the broadwalk and beach, the Wyndham/Fairfield has 2 bed 2 baths at the old tannan towers condos now called Skyway ??( I forgot).  Fairfield/Wyndham points sell on the resale now as low as one half cent each, to about 3 cents each ( differences due to the resort backed by the points)  About 160,000 points for a 2 bed 2 bath in some Fairfields.  You would need to check the charts on the Wyndham forums.

Look here:

http://www.skylinetowerresort.com/

There are two Brigantine timeshares that are close enought to the beach that you could walk.  I'm not sure I like the management companies in either.  Some units have been bought by Sunterra, but they you would have to plan correctly to get those weeks you would need.

There are a few units in Del., and in Ocean City (MD).  Traffic from NYC would be a nightmare....unless you can be flexible with your time.

The farther N you go, the shorter the swim season due to the cold waters.

Folks swim in HHI and Myrtle beach through October...some into Nov.  And kids are swimming in North NJ oceans as late as the first week in October.


----------



## gretel (Aug 27, 2007)

*Ocean*

I spent 5 weeks on the gulf in Florida this summer. The water was so warm it was hotter than the air (in Florida!!).   I also spent a week in Myrtle Beach in August. The water was the perfect temperature. The lifeguard said it was too warm and that was why they had jellyfish stings.   I am now in Atlantic City, NJ and the ocean is COLD!   I could barely get in past my knees (in AUgust!).


----------



## KenK (Aug 27, 2007)

gretel said:


> I spent 5 weeks on the gulf in Florida this summer. The water was so warm it was hotter than the air (in Florida!!).   I also spent a week in Myrtle Beach in August. The water was the perfect temperature. The lifeguard said it was too warm and that was why they had jellyfish stings.   I am now in Atlantic City, NJ and the ocean is COLD!   I could barely get in past my knees (in AUgust!).



When you get to Avon on the 15th,  (HINT ) you will note the water at about 73+F thats average for that time, and this summer was a bit below average for Ocean Temps.

When we are in Hollywood.Ft Lauderdale in the winter, the ocean temps are still warmer than the air a lot of the times.  Many, many are able to handle the temps, ( which are in the low 70sF.)  

But in summer those same temps hit in the very high 80s....like a warm bath, and with the lack of waves (unless there is a hurricane) the water is great for those with joint & back pain.

If you can't take water in  the low to mid 70s, you would need to go more S than NJ, Del, or Md.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 27, 2007)

Summer trips to Maine and Cape Cod remind me of how just cold our waters are in the summer compared to the warmer waters of the Carolinas and Florida in off season. I prefer warmer waters.

Marriott Seaview in NJ is liked by some but I personally did not care for it at all.  

Been to Ocean City MD and Ocean City NJ. Different from each other. I prefer other areas more.

Why don't you try to vacation in a few of these areas and then you know where to buy. 

There is a TS in Lake George NY. Might be the Quarters at Lake George.


----------



## gretel (Aug 28, 2007)

*NJ Hint*

Ken-  

Every year I try to make the gathering and every year I don't.  I haven't met a single TUG member (at least knowingly).


----------



## KenK (Aug 28, 2007)

Check here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53585

I'm speechless about Pats no bikini statement  !  Just hope Dave doesn't see it.

It would be a good chance for Dwmantz (the OP here) to check out what they think, but its really too far for a day trip.  ( I meant the BEACH)  

I still wish someone would stay at the Avalon, NJ  place so we could tell folks its OK or stay away.


----------

